# small 12V hydraulic power unit question



## davidh (Mar 12, 2014)

I have a Honda 4x4 with a v-plow mounted on it.  I made a pair of single acting hydraulic cylinders using 1" hydraulic tubing and aluminum pistons, to control the V-shape without needing to get off the machine and change pin / rod locations manually when plowing snow.
I was stumped about what to use for a pump for operation of it and finally my mind settled on maybe using a pump / motor assembly from a car convertible top operator.  
 there are lots of them for sale on evilbay but I don't need to buy something that won't work.
does anyone have experience with these type of pump / motor units ? and / or an opinion on what im trying to do ?


----------



## xalky (Mar 12, 2014)

I could be wrong, but I doubt that those pumps would put out enough pressure to raise the plow, but it might be strong enough to change the V configuration. The weight of a convertible top is negligible.


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 12, 2014)

xalky said:


> I could be wrong, but I doubt that those pumps would put out enough pressure to raise the plow, but it might be strong enough to change the V configuration. The weight of a convertible top is negligible.



Another larger dia. ram or cyl could give the required lift, but not knowing much about these pumps I would still suspect the lift function would be slow.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 12, 2014)

If I remember correctly, a convertible top hydraulic unit will put out around 300 psi.  If your Honda has a power takeoff you could use a power steering pump.  A Toyota pump comes to mind, it has a separate tank.


----------



## vertcnc (Mar 12, 2014)

You could try a tilt and trim power unit from I/O marine engine. I can remember if there double acting but should work.  They have a small plastic reservoir with vertical pump/motor.


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 12, 2014)

davidh said:


> I have a Honda 4x4 with a v-plow mounted on it.  I made a pair of single acting hydraulic cylinders using 1" hydraulic tubing and aluminum pistons, to control the V-shape without needing to get off the machine and change pin / rod locations manually when plowing snow.
> I was stumped about what to use for a pump for operation of it and finally my mind settled on maybe using a pump / motor assembly from a car convertible top operator.
> there are lots of them for sale on evilbay but I don't need to buy something that won't work.
> does anyone have experience with these type of pump / motor units ? and / or an opinion on what im trying to do ?





How about using a used or new porta-power type unit. It could be disconnected in Spring & used for many other things. I'm thinking in terms of a plow lift. I don't think it would work for the V adjustment since it is basically a hand pumped ram-powering unit.


----------



## Dave Smith (Mar 12, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> If I remember correctly, a convertible top hydraulic unit will put out around 300 psi. If your Honda has a power takeoff you could use a power steering pump. A Toyota pump comes to mind, it has a separate tank.




I agree with jim that a power steering pump would be inexpensive and could be driven by a belt pulley or a 12volt motor---Dave


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 12, 2014)

The pump on my V-plow is a Parker 108AEC19-BLL-1V-13-13-YZ. 

View attachment 72355
View attachment 72357
View attachment 72356


They were used on Volvo Penta for tilt and trim.

http://www.ombwarehouse.com/Tilt-and-Trim-Motor-for-Volvo-Penta-12-Volt-10.html

It's rated for cold weather use and the internal relief is set at 1300 psi.


----------



## cascao (Mar 12, 2014)

There hydraulic winch pump too. You will find this on off road cars.


----------



## n3480h (Mar 12, 2014)

If it must be hydraulic, you can check here: http://www.surpluscenter.com/hydraulics/

But, you may want to look into linear electric actuators.  I believe there are some available for 12V systems, but it might be a good idea to run them off a separate onboard battery, as they can draw quite a bit of current under load.

My ATV only has a straight plow, so I just move it up and down with the winch.

Tom


----------



## davidh (Mar 12, 2014)

thanks for the replys.  I thought of the portapower idea, I have a couple hand pumps but they don't produce much volume per stroke, the convertible top idea at 300 psi would move the v halves and I still have the winch for lifting it.  
the trimtab pump idea is probably the best.  tom, could you produce a couple pix of your set up ?    it sounds interesting.
there is no pto output on the 4 wheelers that im aware of but that would work great if there were.  ive used older mopar power steering pumps for a couple project in the past.  they could be shimmed to about 1500 psi and I think I even have one laying in the barn. . . but it would be too big im afraid
its amazing how much information is available on this and other forums.  
again, thanks for the input.  
now , how about a valve diagram ?   power one side of the plow or the other, lock the fluid in either or both and open to tank on either one or both sides, plus small and easy ??????   gheesh, maybe this is why I don't hear much about power mini plows      i'll try to figure out a sliding spool or a rotating valve, on paper...


----------



## uncle harry (Mar 13, 2014)

Hydraulics & Pneumatics Magazine (look up on the web) has a great bunch of tech info tutorials that should help'

A 4-way closed center ports  3 position de-tented spool valve is probably your best bet.


----------

